# 3/25 Gouper/Snapper



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Went out yesterday hunting Grouper and AJ's, it was a steady 3ft. day w/ an occasional 4-5' the finally layed down around 2 pm.Water temp was 66-67until we were out by the Big O and it warmed to near 71. There was a pretty good bit of Sargassum floating around past the O. Managed to put1 Grouper in the boat around 17lb.and hooked 10 snapper from 7-12 lb.(Heart Breaking):reallycrying.picked up a Couple ofBonitaon williamson jigs and lots of under sized AJ's, 8 trigger, a few Mingo, White Snapper and 2 of the biggest Lizard fish I've everseen. Here are some pictures of David and Loy. This was Loys first Grouper.(dang nice first Grouper)Most all we caught were on live baits.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report man and thanks for the pictures...congrats on the grouper...nice fish and sounds like a good trip with somefine eats...can't wait to get back out there...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a nice first grouper.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice grouper! Love the jig!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks man for posting those open for me.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (3/26/2008)*Thanks man for posting those open for me.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the invite.you know how Ilove the occasional 4 footer mix in. That breaks my heart. I can't get back from Cleveland fast enough.

Great report. See ya the first of April.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report !!!!!!!!!! But man that snow looks like,well sh%& !!!!!!! Glad yopu had a good trip.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report !!!!!!!!!! But man that snow looks like,well sh%& !!!!!!! Glad yopu had a good trip.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Billybob (3/26/2008)*Great pics and report! The seas don't look too bad in the background. What kind of "ride" where you on, it looks nice! Congratulations on the first grouper for your crew mate.


The seas were laying donw through the day, but early on it was sloppy. Its an 06 Grady White 232 Gulfstream W/Twn 150's


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Grouper, congrats.:hungry


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Great report with beautiful pictures. Since you mentioned the Oriskany I assume that the grouper and snapper came off of it. Just curious what part of the carrier were you fishing on. I have caught amberjacks and snapper off of it but no grouper. Were you catching the fish off of the flight deck or in the sand around the edge of the Oriskany? Thanks again for the report and the pictures.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

We only jigged around the O, and picked up small Jacks and Bonita.We wereworking to a place past it. The Snapper and Grouper we picked up on some other wrecks and natural bottom. I haven't fished the O much and we were going to drift live baits over and around it but there was a pretty good size dive boat on it, and I didn't know how many people were on it or where they were at and we saw bubbles a pretty good ways from the boat so we moved on.


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Would circle hooks help - as it looked like these extenct fish actually swallow the hook. And does the gaff help with the release? - yea, I'm being a jerk - couldn't help but notice no one mention this.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Grouper :clap



Were the bonitos really thick around the Oriskany?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fmitchell (3/28/2008)*Would circle hooks help - as it looked like these extenct fish actually swallow the hook. And does the gaff help with the release? -


gaff thru the lips doesnt hurt any fish....holding them up for pictures (this mainly applies to larger fish) is never good for them, as their mass is not meant to be supported outside of the water. but if you must hold them up for pictures prior to release, better to hold them horizontal than vertical; as a vertical hold causes immense pressure on internal organs


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice grouper! great report.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *fmitchell (3/28/2008)*Would circle hooks help - as it looked like these extenct fish actually swallow the hook. And does the gaff help with the release? - yea, I'm being a jerk - couldn't help but notice no one mention this.


They were circle hooks *"<U>Jerk".</U>* Fish more and you will see that kind of thing happen.They inhaled them ,next time I wiil take picture of the Circle in their throat for ya. Oh yeah by the way Get a Life! The guy holding the fish has released more fish than you will ever catch, and by the way you misspelled *<U>Extinct. "Jerk".</U>* Circle hooks aren't perfect if they weredehookers would only 2 inches long because they would always be hooked in the corner of the mouth and you wouldn't be required to carry one on the boat. There is a reason they (dehookers)are 6"-24" long.


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome report and great pictures too..:clap

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great day on the water and nice pics! :clap


----------

